# Posole in a Bread Bowl



## Don Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

My wife has an awful cold and I wanted to make some chicken noodle soup for her but kick up by putting it in a bread bowl...something I have never made. She said she would rather have the New Mexico Pork Stew (Posole) from the January 2011 (did we go ahead in time?) _Cook's Country_. Man, do I love her! I'd rather have that too. I "adapted" it for the grills. It was great!


CSRs coated in veg oil and S&P.








CSRs on, indirect with a beechwood packet while I prepped everything else.







Stew fixings ready to go.







Dried anchos toasting.







Rehydrating in some chicken stock.







Hominy getting some color.







Everything in the pot. Bring to a boil and then cover and simmer for an hour.







Meanwhile, bread bowls on at 350 for 40 minutes (should have been 400 for 30 but I didn't use enough lit to start).







Bread bowls off.







Pork shredded into bite size pieces.







Ready.







Plated with some avocado, cilantro and a squeeze of lime.







Thanks for viewing. Have a great rest of your weekend. 

Go Skins!!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Dec 4, 2010)

WOW...that all looks great!!  Very impressive that it was all done on the grill!!


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Dec 4, 2010)

Impressive isn't the word for that!


----------



## Griff (Dec 4, 2010)

Holy smokes, those guys from Virginia cook all kinds of things on their kettles. I am also impressed, especially with the bread bowl on the grill.


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 4, 2010)

Great looking posole and bread bowl. My wife makes posole all the time in the winter months. Probably my favorite mexican soup.


----------



## Smokey Lew (Dec 4, 2010)

Very nice! Love the bread baked right in your kettle grill. Very creative.


----------



## Don Cash (Dec 4, 2010)

Thanks, Guys!




			
				Vermin999 said:
			
		

> My wife makes posole all the time in the winter months. Probably my favorite mexican soup.


Did mine have pretty much the same stuff in it as the one she makes? 
I'd never heard of it, much less had it, before getting this month's _Cook's Country_.


----------



## Vermin999 (Dec 5, 2010)

Don Cash said:
			
		

> Thanks, Guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did mine have pretty much the same stuff in it as the one she makes? 
I'd never heard of it, much less had it, before getting this month's _Cook's Country_.[/quote


Pretty close but she adds pork neck bones to the pot too. Very important ingredient according to her.

Also when served there is shredded cabbage, thinly slice radishes, lime wedges, diced onion, tostadas, and hot sauce usually 
Tapatio


----------



## Toby Keil (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow...wow..wow. Looks freakin awesome!


----------



## BeeRich (Dec 5, 2010)

Wow.  Rolls made on the cue.  Could that be done at 225 though?  I'd love to make rolls on the smoker.


----------



## Tri Tip (Dec 6, 2010)

That's one hell of a meal! What a fun way to cook it too!


----------



## bbquzz (Dec 6, 2010)

Just what the doctor ordered, great job Don!


----------



## californiagrillin (Dec 24, 2010)

That is a great looking cook. Gonna have to try this one for sure.


----------



## dledmo (Dec 31, 2010)

Would you be kind enough to share the recipe for the bread bowls?  Those look amazing!  Thanks!!! :tonqe:


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

dledmo said:
			
		

> Would you be kind enough to share the recipe for the bread bowls?  Those look amazing!  Thanks!!! :tonqe:


No problem. Nothing special. I Found it on google. Scaled it down to 4 servings.

http://allrecipes.com//Recipe/italian-b ... etail.aspx


----------



## californiagrillin (Jan 1, 2011)

Quite cold for So. Cal standards today, So I'm gonna give your posole a try. I can make out most of your ingredients from your pic, but whats in the glass cup with the spoon, oil?


----------



## Don Cash (Jan 1, 2011)

californiagrillin said:
			
		

> Quite cold for So. Cal standards today, So I'm gonna give your posole a try. I can make out most of your ingredients from your pic, but whats in the glass cup with the spoon, oil?


Yes. 3Tsp Veg Oil

Here's the entire recipe if you want it.

*New Mexican Pork Stew (Posole)*
Serves 6 to 8

Don't use store-bought chile powder. Dried ancho chiles make all the difference. Serve posole with sliced radishes and green cabbage, chopped avocado, hot sauce, and lime wedges.
3/4 	ounce  dried ancho chiles , (about 3 chiles) (see note)
8 	cups  low-sodium chicken broth 
2 	pounds  boneless, country-style pork ribs 
	Salt and pepper 
3 	tablespoons  vegetable oil 
3 	(15-ounce) cans  white hominy  , rinsed and drained well
2 	onions , chopped
5 	garlic cloves , minced
1 	tablespoon  minced fresh oregano 
1 	tablespoon  lime juice 

1. PREPARE CHILES?Adjust oven rack to middle position and heat oven to 350 degrees. Place chiles on baking sheet and bake until puffed and -fragrant, about 6 minutes. When chiles are cool enough to handle, remove stems and seeds. Combine chiles and 1 cup broth in medium bowl. Cover with plastic wrap and microwave until bubbling, about 2 minutes. Let stand until softened, 10 to 15 minutes.

2. BROWN PORK?Pat pork dry with paper towels and season with salt and pepper. Heat 2 tablespoons oil in Dutch oven over medium-high heat until just smoking. Cook pork until well browned all over, about 10 minutes. Transfer pork to plate. Add hominy to now-empty pot and cook, stirring frequently, until fragrant and hominy begins to darken, 2 to 3 -minutes. Transfer hominy to medium bowl.

3. SIMMER BROTH?Heat remaining oil in now-empty pot over medium heat until shimmering. Add onion and cook until softened, about 5 minutes. Stir in garlic and cook until fragrant, about 30 seconds. Puree onion mixture with softened chile mixture in blender. Combine remaining broth, pureed onion-chile mixture, pork, oregano, ½ teaspoon salt, and ½ teaspoon pepper in now-empty pot and bring to boil. Reduce heat to low and simmer, covered, until meat is tender, 1 to 1½ hours.

4. FINISH STEW?Transfer pork to clean plate. Add hominy to pot and simmer, covered, until tender, about 30 minutes. Skim fat from broth. When meat is cool enough to handle, shred into bite-size pieces, discarding fat. Return pork to pot and cook until heated through, about 1 minute. Off heat, add lime juice. Season with salt and pepper. (Posole can be refrigerated in airtight container for 3 days.)


----------



## californiagrillin (Jan 1, 2011)

*THANK YOU DON!* I was looking for this recepie on line, but of course, Cooks Country wants you to pay a membership. You rock! Happy New Year to ya.


----------

